# Do you have bear?? What county?



## Al White (Aug 26, 2009)

I WISH we had a bear season that allowed you to hunt bear on private land. We are EAT UP with em! If you have alot of bear, please post how often you see them along with the county. I'm just curious to see what everyone says. I see them quite often, as do the hunters on our place. I get some on trail cams about everytime that I put them out. In fact, here's a pic of a sow with 5 cubs! I'm in Twiggs county.

Al


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

*we got*

them in Dawson county, I see them everytime I check my feeder or cameras. Usually a big boar or sow with 1 or 2 cubs, 4 weeks and 140 pics no deer just the bears, and 250 lbs of corn gone.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 26, 2009)

schley county nope none. Would love to see them around!!!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 26, 2009)

Al White said:


> I WISH we had a bear season that allowed you to hunt bear on private land. We are EAT UP with em! If you have alot of bear, please post how often you see them along with the county. I'm just curious to see what everyone says. I see them quite often, as do the hunters on our place. I get some on trail cams about everytime that I put them out. In fact, here's a pic of a sow with 5 cubs! I'm in Twiggs county.
> 
> Al



Why can't you hunt em?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Why can't you hunt em?



No open bear season in Twiggs.


We've got 'em here in Washington county too.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 26, 2009)

Al White said:


> I WISH we had a bear season that allowed you to hunt bear on private land. We are EAT UP with em! If you have alot of bear, please post how often you see them along with the county. I'm just curious to see what everyone says. I see them quite often, as do the hunters on our place. I get some on trail cams about everytime that I put them out. In fact, here's a pic of a sow with 5 cubs! I'm in Twiggs county.
> 
> Al



I can see why you are overrun if the sows are having that many cubs at one time. The most I have seen are a sow with 3 cubs.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that pic of the sow and five cubs is one of the neatest things I've ever seen on woody's.


----------



## Al White (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's 2 more of the family


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2009)

Al we can put em in my truck and carry em up north a little before we got to whackin em ....

must be great habitat if she's having 5 cubs ......


----------



## Al White (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll watch you load em - come on!  LOL

I reckon something's goin well for them.  Makes you wonder how many deer fawns they catch..


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Aug 26, 2009)

These are from Twiggs County near Westlake, from a friends trail camera. We see one most every time we're out there. Also have plenty in Houston, Bleckley and Pulaski. We need more than one day on the WMA! Especially if they are going to import them in from Troup County. http://www.macon.com/197/story/758525.html 
Are you listening DNR???


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 26, 2009)

One is hanging around my feeders in Whitfield Co.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 26, 2009)

cool bear pics


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Aug 26, 2009)

weve got 1 monster that visits here, every once n awhile -in Towns Co, and moms got a year old that just loves her trash can down in White co.

Ive already lined up someone for ours- he needs to go bye bye. No one in the valley has ever seen one this large- no pics yet.


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 26, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> One is hanging around my feeders in Whitfield Co.



really wish i had one around..


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 26, 2009)

that one with the youngins is a good mama!


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 27, 2009)

nx95240 said:


> really wish i had one around..



I kinda wish I didnt lol. He stealin my feeders and eats more corn than all the deer I have showing up. He loves the apples Ive been dumping out too.

Hes dead if I see him during the season for sure though. Full body mount since hes kinda small.


----------



## Al White (Aug 27, 2009)

I walked up on one last year goin to my stand in some white oaks - bowhunting.  I tell you what - when you walk about 10 yards of one in the dark, only with a bow, and get WOOFED at by one - you'll realize real fast that you don't like bears.. LOL


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 27, 2009)

if yall got a problem with the bears just make them dissappear. who really cares if a bear goes byebye or not?!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> if yall got a problem with the bears just make them dissappear. who really cares if a bear goes byebye or not?!



How 'bout because it's ILLEGAL? 

You can if you want to...maybe we can all chip in and send you a Valentine's card for your cell mate.


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 27, 2009)

squirreldoghunter said:


> How 'bout because it's ILLEGAL?
> 
> You can if you want to...maybe we can all chip in and send you a Valentine's card for your cell mate.



we dont have bears on our property..... or well not now! lol 
but we have plenty of healthy deer who enjoy all the corn they want!

on a serious note i enjoy  every now and again not harm no foul!?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 27, 2009)

Al-----that is a awesome trail cam pic...............


----------



## Big Country (Aug 27, 2009)

Al White said:


> I walked up on one last year goin to my stand in some white oaks - bowhunting.  I tell you what - when you walk about 10 yards of one in the dark, only with a bow, and get WOOFED at by one - you'll realize real fast that you don't like bears.. LOL



Ha! I know what you mean. It will make the hair stand up.  They are gettin thick around here.


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I have about 12 pics of this one on my trail cam. I was really suprised to see we had a bear on my hunting property in Cherokee County.


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 28, 2009)

Pickens county is full of 'em.


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 28, 2009)

they say we have them come through jackson county.  i've never seen them.  must have been a big black panther or big foot!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> if yall got a problem with the bears just make them dissappear. who really cares if a bear goes byebye or not?!



I care.  So do plenty of others.


----------



## kbuck (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice pictures, how many babies can a bear have , we thought three was a lot.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 29, 2009)

Brooks Co. has bears... I've known of two having to be relocated, another that was hit on Hwy. 133 at the Withlacoochee River bridge and thrown across the guard rail, and another hit on I-75 Lowndes Co. that weighed 450 lbs... I have yet to see one on the trail camera though.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys, This is a Townes county bear that tore my camera off the tree and tried to destroy it.  How old is he?  The jar of peanut butter is about 5 feet high.  The camera is about 4 feet off the ground.  I say he's about 70 lbs.  What do y'all say?


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2009)

kbuck said:


> Nice pictures, how many babies can a bear have , we thought three was a lot.


Up here Black Bear litter sizes range from 1-5 cubs, with 3 being the most common number.


----------



## BBD 25 (Aug 29, 2009)

*fannin county*

Fannin county seems to be loaded with bears! I like bear; but im getting sick of them ruining my deer and coon hunting. Just went the other day to check my feeder bucket (coon feeder) and the bottom of the bucket was eaten off. I like them but i wish they would start letting these boys start hunting them with dogs; If nothing else, just to thin them out a little.


----------



## bsteele (Aug 30, 2009)

Al White said:


> I WISH we had a bear season that allowed you to hunt bear on private land. We are EAT UP with em! If you have alot of bear, please post how often you see them along with the county. I'm just curious to see what everyone says. I see them quite often, as do the hunters on our place. I get some on trail cams about everytime that I put them out. In fact, here's a pic of a sow with 5 cubs! I'm in Twiggs county.
> 
> Yes Al, I know all about bears at your Plantation. Took these last October while deer hunting.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 1, 2009)

Dont have any pics, but have seen two around the Ocmulgee/Oaky Woods area..one was on Westlake Road. The other I almost hit in Oaky Woods scouting for coon huntin places..just glad he ran out when he did..a few more seconds and I would of had bear all over the front of my truck...or maybe the bear would of had truck all over him?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 9, 2009)

Rabun County has one or two.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 10, 2009)

I know we are talking about my home state of Ga here, but I walked out on my sisters back deck tonight and seen a bear in her backyard (in Rockaway, NJ). It was a sow with a cub and they were eating acorns. This is a non hunt area because it is a neighborhood. I guess these bear didn't find the appletrees across the street at a neighbors house. Thats where I watch q doe and her two fawns eat every morning.
Bear usually have 1-2 cubs per litter. To have more than that means the bear are moving into new areas where there aren't other bears yet.


----------



## southerntaco98 (Sep 10, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Dont have any pics, but have seen two around the Ocmulgee/Oaky Woods area..one was on Westlake Road. The other I almost hit in Oaky Woods scouting for coon huntin places..just glad he ran out when he did..a few more seconds and I would of had bear all over the front of my truck...or maybe the bear would of had truck all over him?



I think id be more bear on the truck than truck on the bear!!!!! lol  And it sux i havnt seen 1.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

We have a season here in Forsyth county and I bet we dont have 5 bears in the whole county..Have probably only been 2 or 3 killed here..Dont make any sence to me


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 10, 2009)

Ga dawg you don't want them either if you like deer hunting.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> Ga dawg you don't want them either if you like deer hunting.


I know..I have plenty of them in Dawson county on a couple of my clubs..I cant keep a stinking coon feeder out for them..I think they should up the limit


----------



## badcompany (Sep 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I know..I have plenty of them in Dawson county on a couple of my clubs..I cant keep a stinking coon feeder out for them..I think they should up the limit



Definately need to up the limit. We use to enjoy deer hunting up at my dad's place in Ellijay. I never saw a beer growing up. Now the bear are everywhere and you can't find a deer. Bet its been 3-5 years since I have taken a deer up there. He dont even see them in his garden anymore(deer). See plenty of bears in it.


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 11, 2009)

a lot of the northern counties have an open season on bears now where there aren't that many bears. I asked a dnr guy about it last year. the idea i get is that they know the bear population is exploding in certain areas and they know the bear will expand out, the younger males have to find their own territory. it seems as if opening up some of the other counties will help to control the population before it gets too crowded. especially counties like catoosa, whitfield, gordon, etc where they are some pretty urban areas. a bear with a couple of cubs were seen near an elementarty school a couple of years ago in ringgold and the whole school and area went on lockdown. so if your out deer hunting and see a bear roaming thru its legal to take him. but its not really feasible to plan a "bear hunting trip" to some of these counties just because they're open for bear.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 11, 2009)

rabun county


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 11, 2009)

how do you tell difference between sow & boar


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2009)

We have a couple here in the Smokies.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 11, 2009)

how do you tell the difference in a sow & boar


----------

